# Best partner for White GSD



## Lamiellm (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a white male German Shepherd. I've been thinking about getting him a playmate. He is 15 months old very playful but very timid. I was wondering of you guys had an opinion on sex or breed preferences. I have been looking at a male American Bulldog but I've heard mixing two dominant breeds especially males can have negative results.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would recommend a female as a second dog.


----------

